# ubuntu



## HiddenStupid (Jan 4, 2008)

www.ubuntu.com

I currently have XP home.... if I install it does it wipe everything? or everything stay as is but jus XP is gone and ubuntu is in?


----------



## Polaris573 (Jan 4, 2008)

Depends on what you do.  If you install it on the same partition as windows or your other files it will overwrite them.  If you install it on a separate partition you can install it alongside Windows and it will give you the option of choosing which operating system you want to boot.


----------



## xfire (Jan 4, 2008)

It'll let you resize your xp partion.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 4, 2008)

Resize is risky as it tampers with sector 0 as well. In many cases resizing a single partition has known to fail the Windows Installation. You're better off using it on an additional drive/partition.


----------

